# Wolf .223 military rounds question



## p5200 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi, I just got a used Savage 10FLP in .223 cal. and have some of this ammo. On another forum I was told it was safe to use unless, it was some of the lacquer coated stuff? I shot 8 rounds and the last round felt like the empty casing was glued to my chamber and took a few minutes to finally get it extracted. could this be some of the lacquer coated stuff? any way to identify the coating for sure? Thanks!


----------



## p5200 (Jun 6, 2008)

I think I found the answer to my problem of the round that did not want to eject!

The .223 Remington is a sporting cartridge with the same external dimensions as the 5.56x45mm NATO military cartridge. It is loaded with a 0.224-inch (5.7 mm) diameter, jacketed bullet, with weights ranging from 40 up to 90 grains (5.8 g), though the most common loadings by far are 55 grains (3.6 g).

The primary difference between .223 Remington and 5.56x45mm is that the .223 is loaded to lower pressures and velocities compared to 5.56 mm. Thus, .223 Remington ammunition can be safely fired in a 5.56 mm chambered gun, but the reverse can be an unsafe combination. The additional pressure created by 5.56 mm ammo will frequently cause over-pressure problems such as difficult extraction, flowing brass, or popped primers, but in extreme cases, could damage or destroy the rifle. Chambers cut to .223 Remington specifications have a shorter leade (throat) area as well as slightly shorter headspace dimensions compared to 5.56 mm "military" chamber specs, which contributes to the pressure issues no more wolf for me!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have shot thousands of wolf .223 ammo in one of my AR-15 rifles. This rifle has a .223 chaimber not a 5.56mm. This is a non-crome lined tube. My only complaint is the lack of accuracy and now the cost. I have shot both types of wolf. The first is the green lacqured with the red sealent on the mouth. I fired 2,000 rds of this threw my AR in less than 6 months with out cleaning it. I did add oil every so often. Then the green lacqured cassings with out the red sleaent on the mouth and never had a problem. The new stuff is gray polimer coated stuff. It still shoots like junk but fires every time with out any problems.

You may want to clean out your chaimber very well with accitone or something else like that. Then if you still have problems then you will need to find a different type of ammo. Black Hills makes very good reloads for the .223 that will shoot very well.

If you are looking for a good load if you reload. Recienty I bought some privi partizan 55gr fmj's mainly for blasting ammo but tried some in my 700 just for the fun of it. Using pulled down powder I was able to get very repeatible .75 inch groups. the best was .25 but that was never repeated. Using M193 pulldowns I could get .3 to .4 inch groups almost every day.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

here is a warning i will give to you guys shooting the steel cased, lacured coated wolf .223 in AR's, the lacure has been know to build up on the fireing pin and then causes it to stick during ejection, which will result in the pin being broken, ran a local gun store and had many many customers tell me of there misshap! so I would always warn customer of the known problem, never had a problem in AK's though, but I would not shoot it in a bolt action rifle either, as them steel cases don't fire form very well, and can wear a chamber out! so, I would stick to brass cased rounds if it were my rifle!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

How many rds does it take? The only problem I ever heard about Wolf was the red sealant around the mouth of the casing. As I said before I fired 2,000rds of it in 6 months. How is it hard on the chamber? How many rds will it take to damage it? As of now I have fired almost 6,000 rds of wolf down this one AR and 3,000 or 4,000 threw this tube. The only thing I can see that is wrong with this tube is the rifeing is frosted.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

not sure there is a number that will be exact, only that I have had several customers have there fireing pins break while shooting wolf ammo .,( with all the others on the range shooting just as many rounds of different brand ammo, and never have the problem) and as for chamber wear, well, steel cases will not give as well as brass, and when the lacquer builds up from flaking off, and the bullet being fired, and a steel case that has so little give, well, I do not see that being good for a chamber!!, now if you are not an accuricy buff, well small changes will be very hard to notice, plus how hot you let it get an keep firing the gun, will make a big difference on weat and tear!, I have shot barrels right off a M-16, on an endurence test!, and seen the rifliing shot out of many many ar's HK's, in .223 .308, due to hot firing, mag after mag, sure the gun stilled fired, but it was bad on the gun, and a waste of money in my eyes due to stupity! some people do stupit things and never get in trouble, but it doesn't mean its right!!!
I just don't see the point of doing something when there have been problems that are known, but its your call!


----------

